# Hedgehog nutrition - a closer look at the hedgehog's natural diet



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Since I know there's quite a few people on here who are interested in a more natural way of feeding hedgehogs/the natural diet of hedgehogs (or nutrition in general), I'm posting this here too 
(Although I think it's worth the read for anyone who has hedgehogs or is planning on getting one!)

I wrote a piece on hedgehog nutrition based on scientific research of hedgehog diets in the wild (as well in captivity). You can find it here: http://hedgehogsofasgard.com/post/164150669251/hedgehog-nutrition

Hope it's enjoyable and useful to other hedgie people :grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I was hoping you'd post it here too!  As long as you don't mind, I'm going to add it to the Raw Diet sticky. Agreed that it's a good idea for any hedgehog owner to read through, it's very interesting!


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks Draenog! You are always such a wealth of knowledge


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> I was hoping you'd post it here too!  As long as you don't mind, I'm going to add it to the Raw Diet sticky. Agreed that it's a good idea for any hedgehog owner to read through, it's very interesting!


Sure, no problem!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

A great read, thank you!  

Also your other blog post about insects feed was really useful too. I completely agree with your views and research. My male hedgie, absolutely loves insects and I think they should be fed as part of his staple diet. So far he's tried supers (his favourite in any stage of life), mealies (canned ~ heat treated, is this ok? They have to be kept in the refrigerator and feel soft to the touch not dried) and wax worms (his least favourite). Still need to see if I can get hold of Dubai roaches as you suggested to me before. I feed him insects every night with a mixture of kibble as a wet mix (the only way to get him to eat the cat food!). He's actually gained a relative amount of weight finally (his skin/quills look healthier too, yay!), quite steadily but I only give him x2 supers every night and a few mealies or an alien once or twice a week. Hopefully his weight gain is ok, he went from 280gs to now 330gs in about 1-2 months! (Basically since I increased more insects in his diet, used to only give one superworm a day).

I'd like to try the pancake receipe on your blog too! I make a similar version for myself, (without mealies haha!) but use coconut oil instead. Is olive oil better for hedgies do you know?
Thanks! ^^


----------

